# QUB - Qube Holdings



## Joe Blow (21 June 2010)

Qube Logistics (QUB), formerly KFM Fund (KIL), is a portfolio of listed and unlisted infrastructure, utilities and logistics investments in Australia and New Zealand. The fund is managed by Kaplan Fund Management Pty Limited and the responsible entity is Permanent Investment Management Ltd.

http://www.kaplanfunds.com.au


----------



## sharezum (30 May 2011)

*Re: QUB - Qube Logistics*

Nearly a year and no comments.  Supposed to have a bright future with a price of $5 talked about.  Any opinions out there?


----------



## tigerboi (29 February 2012)

*Re: QUB - Qube Logistics...run by chris corrigan ex patricks CEO*

qube just bought out giacci bros. the big bulk haulage company that does alot of 
work in the mines.cost was about $120m.

i have followed qube quietly since it started as a logistics fund,with chris corrigan running the show i believe long term qube is going places...slow but sure.

with corrigans runs on the board in the transport & logistics sector i can say with 100% confidence this wont be his last takeover.so current sp of around $1.65 is a very nice entry.

cant help but wonder if corrigan would in the future like to get back into patricks? at least the port assets. going to continue watching qube & corrigans plan as he is way too an astute operator to not want to hit much bigger.


----------



## mrjojo (28 October 2012)

*Re: QUB - Qube Logistics Holdings*

Hey guys!

Just found this thread. I am a shareholder of Qube (QUB) and received my Proxy Form this week before of the Annual General Meeting in mid November.

I'm quite happy with this company, considering it's price has been increasing in the past few weeks .. slowly.

Does anyone know how Chris Corrigan, Sam Kaplan or Ross Burney have performed and accomplished in the past?

Looking forward to hearing from former or current shareholders 

Cheers


----------



## System (28 November 2012)

On November 20, 2012, Qube Logistics Holdings Limited changed its name to Qube Holdings Limited.


----------



## PinguPingu (13 September 2013)

A little confused looking at this one from a technical view..its had two very very big volume days recently but in which the day had a relatively tight range..is this more likely distribution or absorbing supply?


----------



## piggybank (3 October 2013)

Will it close @ an ATH tomorrow I wonder....


----------



## piggybank (22 October 2013)

Still powering on:-


----------



## piggybank (1 April 2014)

Over 4 months since my last posting on this stock - yet the price is still the same Oh well lets see if it is third time lucky?


----------



## SilverRanger (10 November 2015)

"QUB and Friends" just launched a takeover bid for AIO, QUB is gunning for a port roughly the size of their current cap using script. For a company trying to double its size, this shouldn't be the price it is trading at, no brainer short?


----------



## skc (10 November 2015)

SilverRanger said:


> "QUB and Friends" just launched a takeover bid for AIO, QUB is gunning for a port roughly the size of their current cap using script. For a company trying to double its size, this shouldn't be the price it is trading at, no brainer short?




Dunno. The script component of the deal hasn't been announced yet, and QUB has some pretty cashed up friends. Will QUB takeover AIO whole then spits the rail back out to its partners? Or will it be done in one transaction?

You'd think there will be a fair bit of synergies if QUB snap up the port operations... so a short is not necessarily a no brainer imo.


----------



## SilverRanger (10 November 2015)

skc said:


> Dunno. The script component of the deal hasn't been announced yet, and QUB has some pretty cashed up friends. Will QUB takeover AIO whole then spits the rail back out to its partners? Or will it be done in one transaction?
> 
> You'd think there will be a fair bit of synergies if QUB snap up the port operations... so a short is not necessarily a no brainer imo.




From what I've read on AFR yes, QUB gets the port, its friends get the rail. 

Currently they hold 194,979,591 shares representing 19.99% of AIO registry. They are buying the rest at $9.25, this gives $7.2 billion. Out of that 25% will be funded using QUB script, so roughly $1.8 billion. That's not enough for the port I believe, so they will be drawing quite a lot from their $750 million debt facility as well. Effectively they are acquiring something as big as them, if not bigger. With someone as ambitious as QUB, I think there should be a more meaningful fall in share price to reflect the risks involved. Oh yes, the ball is now in Brookfield's court, I expect no soft balls from them


----------



## greggles (23 August 2018)

Breakout for Qube Holdings this morning after the release of their FY18 financial results.






Qube's underlying post-tax earnings contribution from Patrick in the period was $26.9 million, a 26.9% increase over the prior corresponding period (which only included 10.5 months of ownership). The company said that Patrick's result benefitted from market growth as well as market share gains in the second half of the year.

QUB has confidently broken through resistance at $2.60 and is currently trading at $2.81, up 10.63%.


----------



## $20shoes (8 March 2019)

Big volume came in yesterday and closing on its high with a reasonable lower body. 
Gap to fill dead ahead, but could make a for a good setup here.


----------



## tinhat (8 March 2019)

So what's the deal with Qube? Who are their main customers these days? Which commodities/base minerals/precious metals are they mostly exposed to?


----------



## So_Cynical (9 March 2019)

tinhat said:


> So what's the deal with Qube? Who are their main customers these days? Which commodities/base minerals/precious metals are they mostly exposed to?




The focus over the last few years has been on the Moorebank logistics centre, when finished it will take away most of the container traffic that currently gets processed at port Botany, Moorebank when fully leased and operational will be a bit of a game changer for Qube.


----------



## Ann (9 March 2019)

tinhat said:


> So what's the deal with Qube? Who are their main customers these days? Which commodities/base minerals/precious metals are they mostly exposed to?



Qube has freight handling and stevedoring facilities at 29 ports in Australia

Wikipedia for Qube Holdings


----------



## Trav. (25 July 2019)

Nice BO and ATH.

Takeover offer Chalmers Limited (CHR) 18/7  - *The Offer is 2.31 Qube Shares or $6.50 cash for every Chalmers Share you hold*


----------



## The Triangle (2 May 2020)

Qube has over $600 million to spend in the next for years on capex.  The fuel price drops are not going to offset the cargo volume drops and qube are definitely going to be looking at a prolonged period of high spend, lower revenue.   So a raising for $1.95 for $500 million in new shares is a good idea.    The company is as diversified as it can be - but ultimately it moves goods and goods are not moving as much.

This is back on my interest lists now, but I believe they'll cut the dividend again in several months and will look to enter if this goes well under $2


----------



## So_Cynical (2 May 2020)

50/50 chance the share price will stay above the 1.95 issue price, x capital raise they will have a pile of cash and a somewhat recession proof business, on one escapes the global recession 100% though.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 May 2020)

So_Cynical said:


> 50/50 chance the share price will stay above the 1.95 issue price, x capital raise they will have a pile of cash and a somewhat recession proof business, on one escapes the global recession 100% though.



with QUB's current debt level mid-range at 35%, the *1 for 6.35* raise will lower debt to 24%. So, yes, well positioned for Moorebank expansion + possible takeovers, as the company states. I wonder which targets?

And kudos for an accelerated non-renounceable* pro rata *Entitlement Offer that will raise approximately $500 million. No-one is too disadvantaged


----------



## So_Cynical (4 May 2020)

Market liked the capital raise - up 16% today to 2.56 close now trading ex entitlement.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 June 2020)

_and a long-term anchor tenant_

QUB has exchanged two Agreements for Lease and two Development Management Agreements with the Woolworths Group to develop new major warehousing across 26 hectares at Moorebank Logistics Park, the largest intermodal logistics precinct in Australia

Both leases, comprising a 40,700 sqm national (NDC) and a 34,600 sqm regional (RDC) distribution centre are on initial 20 year terms with 6 x 5 year options.

The new facility for Woolworths will consolidate operations into a unique purpose built high bay facility, leveraging world leading advancements in retail, supply chain and semiautomated and automated technology.


----------



## So_Cynical (5 February 2021)

QUB trading above $3 again, taken a while but the current and long term trend is up, slowly up, now if we can just get the SP to stay above $3 for a few months. I think they were very close to doing a deal with a REIT for a big chunk of Moorebank, SP should pop on the news. 
~


----------

